# Stalkabout work



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

*Stalkabout pics*

OK I finally got some pictures of my work on a stalkabout costume. I've seen some really nice ones on this website and HF. So far I have about $25.00 wrapped up in it. Most of that cost was the PVC, aluminum stock, and the neck joint. Everything else was either donated, liberated, or just plain scrounged. I'll probably have another $20-25 in fabric and hand construction.

The head is fully articulated (I have side to side as well as nodding motion) and utilizes a speaker mount from wally world. Although, I have to give credit where it's due. I know that someone else had the speaker mount idea/plans first I just can't find the link yet. As soon as I do I'll make sure they are recognized!

I plan on using Lauriebeast's mache and hand construction (she does really great work!)

Anyway, here's some pics:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3387
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3382
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3386
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3385
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3383


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Excellent! I ended up having to put my stalkabout plans off 'til later in the year, so seeing what you've done will help me out a lot when I finally get started. Thanks for the pictures and the update on your progress. I can't wait to see how it looks when it's all finished, and to hear how it wears.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I made one that didn't have a moving head. It was pvc and pool noodles attached to a marching quint drum harness, the solid spoon-shaped kind.

I really like yours! If I had someone who would wear it, I would make one and stand it next to my Frankenbucky, then when the ToT's came by they wouldn't know that Franky's friend was going to reach for them!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love it!!!

Please post detailed plans on making it!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Aweeessoommmmeeee! Oh so many ideas so little time.. .have I said that before?? Great Job, cant wait to see the progress.


----------

